# Apple TV News – Apple TV Adds Vevo and Disney to its Repertoire



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

Apple TV fans it seems, are pleased as punch, as Apple releases the news of the two new channels they're adding to their programming. Having been scrutinized a lot lately as lagging behind in terms of channel selection when compared to the competing streaming device the Roku 3, Apple has listened and snagged two really (really) big new channels.








Apple TV has been quiet lately with not a lot of buzz happening as its hardware ages, but this buy is a big move for them and can potentially expand their viewership exponentially.

*What difference is this update going to make?*

The addition of the two channels opens their audience quite a bit. The most exciting product is debatable, but it does appear as though Vevo is making the most noise because it adds a selection of 75,000+ Music videos at the push of a button.

Music entertainment is on the rise with tons of loyal users getting their music fix and having more clearer HD videos that aren't jumbled up on YouTube is going to make quite the splash.

As for Disney, it's almost needless to say that this is going to be a fantastic move for them. With Disney and Disney XD being available both live and on demand, parents may even consider ditching Netflix in favor of Apple TV.

While these are two very large gains on behalf of Apple TV, cord cutters should keep in mind that that Disney channels are actually only working with authentication from major TV network providers (cable / satellite) and will still require some pay to enjoy - a disappointment for the fans who are eagerly trying to shy away from their current paid TV options. Boo.

The news does make for some promising buzz though; Apple TV is showing its stuff and making a statement. Regardless of their hardware, they’re going to keep on moving forward to keep their programming as up to date as possible, that we can safely assume.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

It will be interesting to see how appleTV does against the google chromcast. Granted chromcast is in it's infancy and it only has youtube and netflix and posibbly a few others but with the very low price point and ability to mirror what is on the tablet/pc/phone to the tv, appleTV needs to do more innovative things.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

The Disney announcement is kinda surprising considering Netflix announced that partnership a couple months ago.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I wonder if the Disney partnership is for exclusive programing like original shows for netflix? The appletv maybe just a gateway to see disney channels via streaming as long as folks are customers of Disney of course.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

http://mobile.bloomberg.com/news/20...-deal-gives-top-billing-to-online-movies.html

http://m.fastcompany.com/1824085/netflix-deal-reveals-apples-secret-sauce-itunes-pay-channel

I am not going to put much effort into this but Apple may only have Disney through Netflix.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

The new channels are pretty nice but it's not like you're getting everything that Netflix is getting concerning Disney. The Apple TV Disney channel does allow you to view what's currently being broadcast, which is nice (but no DVR functionality). But for shows in production, you only get a subset of the back episodes in question versus all of them like Netflix. Still, it's better than nothing and the video quality is pretty nice.


----------

